# lathe chuck suggestions



## Grundy51 (Aug 13, 2017)

Greetings,
I am fairly new to wood turning and looking for advice on chucks. Recently bought a Jet 1221VS and have been researching what my options are. 
I see they have come out with quick jaw change chucks, what are opinions on that feature?
A reversible chuck is good for sanding but are there other benefits to them?
Penn State Industries has a Barracuda 5 quick change kit for aprox. $250 but I can not down find any reviews on it and it isn't reversible, any thoughts on it? Maybe the Nova Infinity series?
I don't have an unlimited budget but believe it is better to purchase quality products that last rather than replace them later on.
Lastly, I plan to make pens, bowls, boxes and calls.
Thanks in advance for your opinions.

Thanks for all the advice. I went with a Supernova2 with 50mm jaw and grub screw for $119 plus $16 for the adapter. I was told the G3 with extra jaws kit would probably be on sale next month so I will probably pick one of them up to round out my jaw selection and add a second chuck. Next up is a dust collection system, not used to having everything in the shop coated with dust. I do like the concept of the quick change chucks but feel they are not quite viable yet, cost and jaw options.

Jerry, 
I checked out that video, it was pretty interesting. Never seen a vase made like that before.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I like the Nova G3 chuck. It is what I have. No opinion on the Barracude because I have never used one..


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Greetings,
> I am fairly new to wood turning and looking for advice on chucks. Recently bought a Jet 1221VS and have been researching what my options are.
> I see they have come out with quick jaw change chucks, what are opinions on that feature?
> *A reversible chuck is good for sanding but are there other benefits to them?*
> ...


I find it funny that when people talk about chucks and reverse, it is only about reverse sanding. Hell, half my turning is in reverse, especially when hollowing. If your machine will spin in reverse, do it. Short learning curve. Guaranteed you will forget to tighten the reversing grub/set screw only one time….. BTDT.

Nova chucks are good quality. If you decide to get multiple chucks, get the same model with different jaws. That way, you'll always have 2 or more of the same size and type chuck key…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I wished I had gotten this link yesterday before I posted the above reply. Check it out. At 57 minutes into the video, he's actually reverse turning. I have heard of some turners doing it, but this is actually the first time witnessing it. I have been reverse turning as much as possible since 2009 because I broke my neck then, and it's hard to bend it around to look into the inside of a turning doing it in forward rotation. It is so much easier to look straight into your form to see what is going on…....... 



 ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Most chucks can be made into reversing by drilling/tapping and using a set screw throught the side of the hub. I have 2 Barracuda chucks (not quick change) and they have worked very well. PSI had the qc chucks when i purchased my last one. I reasoned that I can almost buy another chuck for the premium $ of the qc, so I went with another screw on jaw type. The Barracuda chucks are about the best value with all of the included jaws, and I've found I use all of them for something.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm also a new turner with a Jet 1221VS.

After considering the various chuck choices as well as the feedback from experienced wood turners, I decided to purchase a Nova G3 which I'm very pleased with. In fact, I now have 3 G3's each with a different jaw set to make things a bit easier.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

True, most chucks are made to do reverse turning - but - not all lathes have the extended spindle which allows reverse turning. To do so, you must tighten the grub screw onto for the spindle, and doing so on a non-extended spindle will damage the spindle threads.

When purchasing the Barracuda Chucks, make sure you get them from PSI and not second hand. The older chuck keys were of a softer metal than the new ones, and tend to wear out quickly.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a variety of chucks, 1-Barracuda 4, 1-Barracuda 2, 1-PSI CS2000 (tommy bar), 1-Hurricane HTC 125, 1-Nova G3, and 2-NOVA Supernova 2. 
The Barracuda chucks, they are good quality, however I only use them with jumbo jaws. The Barracuda 4 I have I do not like the key system. It tend to ride out of engagement when tightening, it appears PSI now has this for all their chucks. I won't buy another one because of that. The Barracuda 2 I have is old style with a square key and much better, however I am limited to a 1-8 tpi with that chuck and need an adapter for the large lathe. Both Barracuda's have serrated jaws. I don't like them as well as the other chucks I have. 
PSI 2000, good chuck multiple jaws. Has a tommy bar system that is not a favored method, but fine for this small chuck. 1-8 tip so I need an adapter when using on my larger lathe. I keep pin jaws on this chuck.
Hurricane HTC125, this is a large chuck well made with Dovetail jaws. It's really too big for a 1221. I use this for turnings larger then 12". Just the standard set of jaws.
Nova chucks. These are my go to chucks. I have 50 mm on the G3 and one Supernova and 70 mm on the other Supernova. Inserts for 1-1/4" spindle in the Supernova's. The G3 is a 1-8 going, but wish I had bought the insert style.

If I only had one chuck it would be the Supernova 2. It will handle most any thing. My second chuck would be the PSI 2000, just to have one with pin jaws. I would have said the Barracuda 2 except for the key system. I don't change jaws (even when the Barracuda's were my primary chucks) very often, so quick change doesn't mean much to me

I only sand in reverse and do not use the grub screw. My large lathe has sliding headstock and I turn at the end for large bowls. Turning in reverse can have advantages, but just something I don't do.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't used the PSI quick chuck. How many styles of jaws are available. To me some of the jaws in the "set"do not look too useful to me.
The Nova Infinity… I'm a Nova fan but AFAIK they STILL only have three standard jaws (out of seven). After three years the largest available is about the 50mm. They may never make larger jaws available.
Easy Wood Chuck…. Don't know the status but purchased by Pony and Pony stopped production but heard they will start back up the chucks…. the clamp division is gone.

I have seven Novas (4 G3's and 3 SN's). The G3 will handle all but the very largest jaws (the 100Powergrips for Hollowing and the 130mm bowl jaws).
The G3 should handle anything your lathe can spin.


----------

